# Documents For Cape Meet #2



## Andre (22/5/14)

Attached as a PDF file. Agenda, maps, etcetera.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (22/5/14)

lovely stuff @Matthee 

thanks for putting it all together!!

excellent work


----------



## BhavZ (23/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee, much appreciated


----------



## Alex (23/5/14)

Although I won't be there, being from a civilized part of the world. I just want to say I'm really impressed with the attention to detail and all the organization involved in this event. Simply awesome. You Mountain Sheep sure do know how to organize. Well done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (23/5/14)

Documents in first post updated.


----------



## Al3x (29/7/14)

@Riyash


----------

